# Rider had 4.57 rating



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it a new thing? I just saw a rider with 2 numbers after decimal point. 

It was also one of the rudest riders I ever had...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have not seen that. 

4.5 and below means trouble..... or waiting, or a short ride. It is NEVER a sign you will make any money.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry I disagree. Had a 4.2 rider yesterday. $28 ride, owns his own micro brewing company and left me with a Case of 24 cans to try it out.

Also had a 1* rider. Nicest guy in the world $18 fare.

So ratings don't tell much as there is no standard on how people rate.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

i had a 3 star rider that tipped $7 on a $24 fare. seemed ok to me and he got a 5 from me.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I've had low rated riders who turned out to be pretty awesome, I think their rating is just low since, just like drivers, their ratings take a hit during late night drinkin hours.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

With the posts about disgruntled drivers getting mad about riders requesting changing the radio station to the protest method of rating all riders 1* if they dont tip, I don't take the rider ratings too seriously, but I don't see too many low ratings, but they are usually rounded to 1 decimal place, with as many app updates they put out, i'm not surprised with any little change they decide to put it on a whim.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

is it possible the 4.57 was a driver? or former driver? do we have a seperate driver/pax rating?


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Had a 4.4 rider yesterday, awesome lady and it was 35 bucks, she asked me to drive around in downtown before going to airport.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Sorry I disagree. Had a 4.2 rider yesterday. $28 ride, owns his own micro brewing company and left me with a Case of 24 cans to try it out.
> 
> Also had a 1* rider. Nicest guy in the world $18 fare.
> 
> So ratings don't tell much as there is no standard on how people rate.


1* rating? And you went for it. Wow


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> 1* rating? And you went for it. Wow


Sometimes you have to, money is money


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Sometimes you have to, money is money


Yeah but.... Most of the times not worth it. Lowest I picked up was 3.0* and I was sorry I did.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Yeah but.... Most of the times not worth it. Lowest I picked up was 3.0* and I was sorry I did.


This however, may be true, but again you never know. I have a guy i pick up all time in downtown, one of my regular. He has 4.4 and he is really cool guy and tips me every time.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> 1* rating? And you went for it. Wow


Yep...I was curious. Figured it was someone who got a 1 on their first trip. Figured I would do the public service.

Kind of like being a 1* driver. You would want a second chance at it if your first drive was bad.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Yep...I was curious. Figured it was someone who got a 1 on their first trip. Figured I would do the public service.
> 
> Kind of like being a 1* driver. You would want a second chance at it if your first drive was bad.


No one would end up with 1* after one trip. Goes the other way. It starts at 5* and goes down from there. That's why I was surprised that a) there is a rider with such a low rating and b) there is a driver willing to pick that up. Having a 1* rating as a rider means he had to be a major asshole for a long time. Not one ride.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> No one would end up with 1* after one trip. Goes the other way. It starts at 5* and goes down from there. That's why I was surprised that a) there is a rider with such a low rating and b) there is a driver willing to pick that up. Having a 1* rating as a rider means he had to be a major asshole for a long time. Not one ride.


You are actually wrong on that info. But you are welcome to ask Uber. Works the same for Drivers. You don't start with 5 Stars you start with no stars. The App has a delay in updating so they hope you have had more than 1 ride in an hour and they are better than 1*. The App just displays 5* at the start. It's better than saying new rider.

Don't believe me. Do the test yourself. Open an Uber account and Ping your driver app complete a trip and give the fake rider 1*. You will see for yourself.

Remember it's an accumulation of Stars and trips. 0 Rides equals 0 stars. 1 Ride at 1* is 1* rating.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

If that was true more riders would end up with much worse ratings especially of lately. Not the case


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> If that was true more riders would end up with much worse ratings especially of lately. Not the case


Well you can try and prove me wrong. But I know how the system operates so I'm going to stick with what I got. a 1* PAX who only ever took one trip in PHL. So I don't need to convince others. You could try and prove it wrong...I gave the instructions.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> No one would end up with 1* after one trip. Goes the other way. It starts at 5* and goes down from there. That's why I was surprised that a) there is a rider with such a low rating and b) there is a driver willing to pick that up. Having a 1* rating as a rider means he had to be a major asshole for a long time. Not one ride.


I can vouch for the fact that this is incorrect as well. Two weeks ago I had a rider with a pure 1 rating. She was a newer rider and I was only her second trip. The first driver must have rated her a 1. Until I saw it, I had no idea a rider could have a 1 rating because I assumed they started at 5 and a 1 rating would put them at a 3. Based on that theory, it would be nearly impossible for any rider to ever reach a 1 rating.

There's misconception among drivers that we start with a 5 as new drivers. That's untrue. We start with a clean slate and our first few rides, which normally include several 5 ratings from riders, set our initial rating our first week. Say you took 10 rides your first week as a rider and four of them rated you. All those ratings were a 4. You'd end up with a 4.0 rating, not a 4.2.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Brady said:


> I can vouch for the fact that this is incorrect as well. Two weeks ago I had a rider with a pure 1 rating. She was a newer rider and I was only her second trip. The first driver must have rated her a 1. Until I saw it, I had no idea a rider could have a 1 rating because I assumed they started at 5 and a 1 rating would put them at a 3. Based on that theory, it would be nearly impossible for any rider to ever reach a 1 rating.
> 
> There's misconception among drivers that we start with a 5 as new drivers. That's untrue. We start with a clean slate and our first few rides, which normally include several 5 ratings from riders, set our initial rating our first week. Say you took 10 rides your first week as a rider and four of them rated you. All those ratings were a 4. You'd end up with a 4.0 rating, not a 4.2.


Hm that's odd - been driving for over 2 years and never seen this. Thank you


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Two decimal points in there rating means they are or were a driver.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Hm that's odd - been driving for over 2 years and never seen this. Thank you


I normally won't take any riders at night with less than a 4.5. I took this lady with a 1 rating just to see how awful she was. I had no idea anyone could have a rating that low. All the new riders I've seen have always had 5 ratings because that's what Uber sets as their default until they are actually rated by a driver the first time. But that initial 5 doesn't figure into their later ratings apparently, contrary to what I had previously believed.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

For new riders the system can make or brake them. Just like new drivers. I had a driver a 3.2 and was a bit worried. It was a nice car and a nice guy but had thumping rap music where I had to yell out the directions. (Had to ask him to turn it down). Also sunroof open in -10 C weather wearing a winter parka inside his super clean and nice car.

I can see the justification why he may have gotten a few bad scores. but he was not a 3 worthy. It turns out he has been doing Uber for a few days.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Brady said:


> I normally won't take any riders at night with less than a 4.5. I took this lady with a 1 rating just to see how awful she was. I had no idea anyone could have a rating that low. All the new riders I've seen have always had 5 ratings because that's what Uber sets as their default until they are actually rated by a driver the first time. But that initial 5 doesn't figure into their later ratings apparently, contrary to what I had previously believed.


I'll bite...How bad was she?


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I'll bite...How bad was she?


Not bad at all. I asked her about the 1 rating and went over the common reasons drivers rate riders that poorly -not being ready, not entering the right pick up location, bad behavior, etc. She described the guy who drove her and he's a strange one I was already aware of. I wish I had a horror story to share, but she was a typical rider with no issues on the ride.


----------

